# Brand new EA



## CStevenson

I was initiated on Monday January 21st.  I am very excited about joining the fraternity and learning (and incorporating) the lessons of freemasonry into my life.  I have been going to the lodge since September.  I just wanted to say hi to everyone.


----------



## crono782

Congratulations, welcome to the forum, and good luck on your journey Brother!


----------



## widows son

Hello, welcome and congrats.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Welcome new Brother!


----------



## youngblood2002

Congrats!


----------



## rpbrown

Congradulations. You will hear many time that you get out of masonry what you put into it. However, I have already recieved much more in my journey. Enjoy your quest young brother


----------



## cog41

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Mac

Welcome into the fraternity, brother.  Best wishes on your journey!


----------



## KSigMason

Congratulations and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

Welcome and enjoy. I have enjoyed my choice to become a mason. It has given me many things\ relationships that I would not have had and that have changed my life for the better. I hope you do enjoy it as well.


----------



## Ashlar76

Welcome and congratulations. May your journey be a Blessed one.


----------



## Brent Heilman

Congrats and welcome to the forums Brother! Enjoy the journey.


----------



## DJGurkins

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Cressey

Congratulations, welcome to our wonderful fraternity.


----------



## bgrant4

Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## CStevenson

Well brothers, I am excited to say I have passed my first part of the EA lecture.  I start next week on the second part.


----------



## Michael Hatley

Congrats!  Which lodge are you attending?


----------



## CStevenson

Helotes Lodge 1429


----------



## Brother JC

Congratulations, Brother, and welcome aboard.


----------



## John Schnitz

Congrats. Brother may your future travels be blessed.

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Blake Bowden

Greetings Brother!


----------



## DJGurkins

Congratulations and good luck on the rest.


----------



## SeeKer.mm

congratulations, welcome to the fraternity and the boards.


----------



## drvijaytts

Congrats and welcome to the beautiful world of Freemasonry


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Bro. CJ Vincnent

I feel you brother. I am in St.Louis and I too am traveling towards my fellow craft degree. I'm excited and but at the same time a but nervous...In my lodge everything must be committed to memory. I guess that's why I'm a bit nervous lol....it's all gods though. Congrats brother!


----------



## CStevenson

Thank you to all who have commented.  I just passed my 2nd and 3rd proficiencies for the EA degree last night 3/25.  I am waiting to be passed now so that I can start on the next degree path.


----------



## DJGurkins

Well done. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent

I hear you brother. Question. In your lodge are you to commit the lecture portion to memory? Because we are and was just curious how many lodges do that and how many don't....


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782

Texas EA proficiency covers the lecture. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## CStevenson

Update:  I am scheduled to be passed on Thursday April 11.


----------



## CStevenson

Update:  I completed the FC proficiency last night, April 29.  I am now waiting to be raised.


----------



## Bro. Vincent

Congrats brother! I test for my proficiency of my FC next week... 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## alaric357

Congrats

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## CStevenson

I am scheduled to be raised on May 27th.  Very excited!


----------



## CStevenson

I was raised last night!  What an experience.


----------



## Brent Heilman

Congrats Brother!


----------



## Jamarr/G\

Congrats Brother! 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur

CStevenson said:


> I was raised last night!  What an experience.



Bro Chris,

I was there.  The lecture was top ten percent.  When I presented you with a memento I said I work them to stay awake during the lectures.  Not this time.  That's a part of my spiel when I present those mementos so I included it out of habit.  Lectures that good are wonderful.  By then you may have been overwhelmed with the events.  Those of us who attend degrees regularly expect to dose off during the lecture because we've heard it many times.  Such a good presentation is a blessing.

Also the bible presentation after the ritual was awesome squared.  I'd read that poem (on this forum and elsewhere) before but I don't recall hearing it presented in person.  Brought tears to my eyes.  Relish that memory.

I look forward to seeing you at other lodges in the district now that you can travel regularly.


----------

